# winston vomited today



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

first day of antibiotics and he vomited.
this is just great they are making him sick..and he probably vomited the piills up anyway...and his bacterial infection won't go away now.

i really dont know what to do anymore

on top of it i think he may have fleas( i really can't tell.
and i dont want to give him frontline after all you guys have told me, and after researching my suspicions9that yes these pesticides very likely can cause cancer..especially vectra 3d and advantix, and bio spot)
plus the frontline we have is for dogs 89-132. i thought it was 50-100 and he would be at the top of the weight category...but he's only 100 and so he will get ah uge dose this means...unless we give the vectra for 50-100


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RC:
vomiting is a common thing when dogs are on antibiotics. I wouldn't stress yourself out over it too much. 

What leads you to think he has fleas. He is white, so "flea dirt" would be easier to search for. 

As for flea repellents... members here have said they are dangerous, and that's not a lie. BUT, they are sometimes necessary. When I lived in Portland, the fleas were INSANE. I've never seen one since moving, so we don't use anything. It all just depends on if you have fleas in your area, if you have fleas in your home, and if you have fleas on your dog. If you DO have a flea problem with him you will have to do something about it. I've heard GREAT things about Flea Busters.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> RC:
> vomiting is a common thing when dogs are on antibiotics. I wouldn't stress yourself out over it too much.
> 
> What leads you to think he has fleas. He is white, so "flea dirt" would be easier to search for.
> ...


thanks,
im just kinda frustrated, as i thought i had prepared by giving him the yogurt..and i just hope he hasnt vomited the antibiotics out as im tired of this dang skin infection!
he was scratching all day today and biting after we were outside in the yard..and i could feel the bugs out there as well they were biting!
capstar looks like a good safe product but it just kils adults and doesn't prevent.

haven't heard of flea busters though....might have to check that out.
worst case scenario ill ask my dad to put the frontline on wisnton as i can;t bare to do it anymore lol.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> thanks,
> im just kinda frustrated, as i thought i had prepared by giving him the yogurt..and i just hope he hasnt vomited the antibiotics out as im tired of this dang skin infection!
> he was scratching all day today and biting after we were outside in the yard..and i could feel the bugs out there as well they were biting!
> capstar looks like a good safe product but it just kils adults and doesn't prevent.
> ...


Could very well be allergies, too. Search him. Armpits, between paws, groin, ears... common flea places. Did shane ever have fleas? are fleas in your area?


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

Are you sure he was sick because of the antibiotics? It could have just been a coincidence. If it happens again, I'd call the vet and see what he has to say/if there's something else you can try. 

What makes you think he has fleas? Did you see any fleas or "flea dirt?" If you are confident that he has fleas, then you need to give him something to control them ASAP; you want to stop it before it becomes a full-blown infestation. . The 89-132 lb. dose is perfectly fine for a 100 lb. dog.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> Could very well be allergies, too. Search him. Armpits, between paws, groin, ears... common flea places. Did shane ever have fleas? are fleas in your area?


as far as i know shane never did but we had him on preventative all the time.
winston according to my dad who did the initial search, didnt have fleas..but when i look on his back and part hair ill see tiny black things..but idk if that's dirt..or if it's fleas..or fleas feces...

im gonna order some capstar(or fleabusters).and until it gets cooler, ill prob alk him instead of let him in the back.

we live in nj, and there are a lot of deer..and i feel mosquitos bite e all the time at these times of the year so i suppose fleas are prominent here?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Porphyria said:


> Are you sure he was sick because of the antibiotics? It could have just been a coincidence. If it happens again, I'd call the vet and see what he has to say/if there's something else you can try.
> 
> What makes you think he has fleas? Did you see any fleas or "flea dirt?" If you are confident that he has fleas, then you need to give him something to control them ASAP; you want to stop it before it becomes a full-blown infestation. . The 89-132 lb. dose is perfectly fine for a 100 lb. dog.


he was at the vet's a week ago, when they gave him the antibiotics. im hoping his vomiting was from the antibiotics. i can;t deal with another sick dog ..and so early after getting him


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> he was at the vet's a week ago, when they gave him the antibiotics. im hoping his vomiting was from the antibiotics. i can;t deal with another sick dog ..and so early after getting him


Maybe he just over exerted himself, or got into something he shouldn't have. I'm sure there's nothing seriously wrong, sometimes dogs just get an upset stomach. If it happens again, I'd consider the antibiotics as a possible culprit and call the vet. When I was on antibiotics that made me nauseous the doctor prescribed a different kind for me; perhaps the vet can try a different antibiotic if he believes the cephalexin is what is upsetting Winston's stomach.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

RC - Did you give Winston the antibiotics with a meal? If not, make sure you do. I know for a fact that I'd get sick if I didn't take mine with food. And even if you DID give it to him w/food, that doesn't mean it won't cause some stomach upset. 

Also, I've used Capstar in the past, and I think it works really good. I don't use any flea preventatives anymore, but if I saw fleas on my dogs, I would give all 3 a Capstar pill again.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

KC23 said:


> RC - Did you give Winston the antibiotics with a meal? If not, make sure you do. I know for a fact that I'd get sick if I didn't take mine with food. And even if you DID give it to him w/food, that doesn't mean it won't cause some stomach upset.
> 
> Also, I've used Capstar in the past, and I think it works really good. I don't use any flea preventatives anymore, but if I saw fleas on my dogs, I would give all 3 a Capstar pill again.


wisnton barely eats so ihavent given them witha meal. we gave a biscuit before the pill but that's it.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> wisnton barely eats so ihavent given them witha meal. we gave a biscuit before the pill but that's it.


Do you only feed Winston dry food? If so, maybe you should see if you can entice him with a quality canned food for a while. If he eats that, give him his meds with it.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

He needs to take abx on a full stomach. Those black specks you saw, if they are not crawling around, is flea dirt. Flea dirt = flea feces. Treat him asap or you will really have a problem.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

well im not a magician if he's not eating all the time i cant make him. i also cant stop the abx so idk what to do. if i pour fish in his kibble he'll eat that and not the kibble.
i ordered capstar it'll be here in 2 days. he's on the couch not scratching now.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

I like KC23's suggestion of mixing in some canned food, or even feeding solely canned food, just to get him to eat while he's on antibiotics.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Porphyria said:


> I like KC23's suggestion of mixing in some canned food, or even feeding solely canned food, just to get him to eat while he's on antibiotics.


ill buy him a can of jack mackeral and mix half in the morning, and half at night.

i also ust cancelled my order for capstar at petco online(for 37 dollars)
ill run to eptco and pay oover 50 for it..since it doesn;t seem it can wait.

although im debating just using the frontline this month...and just using capstar in the alter months.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

.


RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> ill buy him a can of jack mackeral and mix half in the morning, and half at night.
> 
> i also ust cancelled my order for capstar at petco online(for 37 dollars)
> ill run to eptco and pay oover 50 for it..since it doesn;t seem it can wait.
> ...


ok ive decided im sut going to give wisnton frontline..this will kill all the fleas at any life cycle, and in the time it takes to figure out how to decontaminate the house..it will prevent him from getting reinfested. i will give frontline during the summer months, as i jsut dont want to risk this

i feel better about frontline than vectra. shane was on vectra for a good portion of his life...after all of my research it is a terrible med.

vectra has
dinotefuran 4.95 percent
pyriproxyfen .44 percent
*permethrin* a whopping 36.08 percent

permethryn is highly liely to cause cancer...and it is a whopping 36.08 percent of the product.
pyriproxyfen is a safe chemical...but at .44 percent who cares.
dimotefuran is another insecticide and is not the greatest for pets, although after learning about the pyrox..i quit searching there...

*FRONTLINE* on the other hand..contains two ingridients.
Fipronil at 9.8 percent
(S) Methoprene at 88 percent

s methropene is very safe according to my research...while fipronel is not too safe. good thing fipronel only makes up 9.8 percent of the product and not 30 plus. fipronil also didn't say it would cause cancer.
according to green paws it said...

''Chemicals:
Fipronil -- 

Fipronil is considered a possible human carcinogen. [source] It also blocks a neural pathway responsible for preventing excessive stimulation resulting in over-excitation of the nervous system in both insects and humans. Fipronil binds less readily with mammalian nervous receptors than insect receptors, reducing its toxic effect in humans. Signs of poisoning from fipronil may include sweating, nausea, vomiting, headache, abdominal pain, dizziness, agitation, weakness, and tonic clonic seizures. When exposed to sunlight, fipronil breaks down into a compound nine to ten times as potent as fipronil itself. Studies have shown that fipronil residues from pet fur can get transferred onto a wipe or a child's hand. Fipronil is also suspected to disrupt the endocrine system. [source] Fipronil is listed as a least-toxic chemical control by the Integrated Pest Management Practitioner. It is listed on EcoWise Certified IPM Program Materials List. 

There are significant health concerns associated with fipronil but in areas with severe tick problems, limited and careful use may be warranted.
Toxicity:

Possible carcinogen
Toxic to the nervous system
Suspected endocrine disruptor ''




my main concern is that walking winston in the sun will trigger the fipronil to be 10 times worse.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't know that Capstar works as a preventative, but it definitely kills fleas that are already on the dog. The only problem is that it doesn't kill eggs. Ever since Zephyr's recent flea adventure I've been keeping some Capstar on hand just in case, but I'm still trying to figure out what I want to use as my primary flea preventative. I'm considering Sentinal.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Porphyria said:


> I don't know that Capstar works as a preventative, but it definitely kills fleas that are already on the dog. The only problem is that it doesn't kill eggs. Ever since Zephyr's recent flea adventure I've been keeping some Capstar on hand just in case, but I'm still trying to figure out what I want to use as my primary flea preventative. I'm considering Sentinal.


what do you think of my analysis? i think it makes frontline look not too badand vectra look horrible.

i was considering sentinel as well, due to it being labeled as low ris on greenpaws.but im not sure if greenpaws is assessing the risk for humans or for dogs. ive noticed that all of the low risk meds are for products that are pills...and thus not touchable to humans.

but the active ingridient in sentinel is still a pesticide.

i even found this interesting article on sentinel.....
i may just stick with the frontline as it seems capstar...the only good product out there doesnt prevent..and i cant take this risk..but be sure iwill never use vectra.the quoted numbers igave above were for the 50-95 pound box!! not even the giant breed stuff winston would use!

here's the sentinel article...
Lufenuron. Warning from Pet Consumer Report.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

RC, I would definitely add some quality canned to his food to get him to eat while on antibiotics. If he is fed kibble, and he likes fish, perhaps you could give him a slightly reduced amount of kibble, some 95% canned fish, Merrick has salmon I think, plus there are others. and get that antibiotic in there. Is the antibiotic a capsule or a pill? You can use a pill crusher, if it's a pill and lots of fish should help disguise the taste. Or mix it into the meal and see if he works around it or slurps it up. Or gob that pill/capsule up with some peanut butter after a meal and do the old swipe it in the mouth and hold his muzzle closed till he swallows.

Sounds like you have flea dirt...ergo fleas, time to treat. There are quite a few threads on this forum about that, although I think I saw you ordered up some Capster. Good luck!!


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Canned mackeral is nice and smelly and should work too, to disguise the antibiotic.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I wouldn't use Vectra if you have cats. It's HIGHLY toxic to them.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> what do you think of my analysis? i think it makes frontline look not too badand vectra look horrible.
> 
> i was considering sentinel as well, due to it being labeled as low ris on greenpaws.but im not sure if greenpaws is assessing the risk for humans or for dogs. ive noticed that all of the low risk meds are for products that are pills...and thus not touchable to humans.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I posted before reading your analysis of Frontline and Vectra. I admit I don't know much about Vectra; I had been using Frontline but he got fleas anyway so I was thinking of switching to something else. I was considering Advantix but it seems much harsher than Frontline. Advantage sounds ok, but ticks can be a problem here so I'd like something that will protect against them too. A very common (and true) statement on this board is "nothing is without risk." I don't like the idea of using harsh pesticides and chemicals on my dog, but I really don't want my dog infested with disease-carrying insects, so it's a bit of a trade-off. That said, I think it's great to research and choose a pesticide that is likelier to be less harmful to pets. I don't have cats, but any topical pesticide that is not safe to use on them kind of scares me, which makes me wary of Advantix and Vectra.

I've heard of people using a combination of Capstar and Program (Capstar kills adults and Program kills eggs, both are oral medications) but I don't know much about the safety of Program. All of this stupid flea-induced confusion and stress has me really looking forward to winter!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Fleas really aren't that big of a deal, it wouldn't hurt to wait two days to get the Capstar in the mail. If you haven't already treated him with Frontline I would wait and get the Capstar first to kill them all, then use the Frontline as a preventative (if you must). From my expierence Frontline doesn't do a good job of killing all the fleas. But then again, I live in Florida.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

this looks lie a good product..made of oils
Sentry Natural Defense Flea & Tick Squeeze-On for Dogs


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

FleaBusters, FleaBusters, FleaBusters. You won't have a dang flea problem for a guaranteed year, has been known to go on for more than 5 years.

I'll say that again: FleaBusters, FleaBusters, FleaBusters.

All natural. NEMATODES! They eat fleas, do not harm the dog, NO chemicals! And it works. Flea. Busters.

FleaBusters.

Then you don't have to worry yourself sick about flea treatments.

As for the antibiotic, yes, he has to eat it with food. How about sneaking it in to a treat just before meal time. Like a piece of cheese or a chunk of hot dog.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> this looks lie a good product..made of oils
> Sentry Natural Defense Flea & Tick Squeeze-On for Dogs


Sorry, but I wouldn't use it and won't recommend it. It's WAY too strong smelling. It gave me a headache, and I read many reviews of the scent giving others headaches and/or breathing problems. Isn't your dog white? If so, it will stain the fur yellow--that's exactly what it did to my white dog, and it stayed that way for a long time. 

I will never trust Sentry products again--used their Sentry Pro XFC topical and it burned my dog's back and made him act crazy--I had to put him in the bath and wash it off. I actually read many bad reviews on Sentry products.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

SerenityFL said:


> FleaBusters, FleaBusters, FleaBusters. You won't have a dang flea problem for a guaranteed year, has been known to go on for more than 5 years.
> 
> I'll say that again: FleaBusters, FleaBusters, FleaBusters.
> 
> ...


 wait so fleabusters is nematodes? i mrubbing nematodes all over winston? isnt fleabusters a shampoo?


KC23 said:


> Sorry, but I wouldn't use it and won't recommend it. It's WAY too strong smelling. It gave me a headache, and I read many reviews of the scent giving others headaches and/or breathing problems. Isn't your dog white? If so, it will stain the fur yellow--that's exactly what it did to my white dog, and it stayed that way for a long time.
> 
> I will never trust Sentry products again--used their Sentry Pro XFC topical and it burned my dog's back and made him act crazy--I had to put him in the bath and wash it off. I actually read many bad reviews on Sentry products.


this is very upsetting 
u have provided me a lot of good info kc..as well as a lot of distress  haha jk


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I think Fleabusters is a company that puts nematodes in your house, yard etc. It's not a shampoo.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I hear Serenity has a recommendation or two. Can't... quite... remember.... what. LOL


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

well today i tried to get winston to eat..and he didntnot this is food from alst night since he didnt eat much. i gave him a dog biscuit, and a spoon of yogurt over hi kibble sn he ate a few pieces.

i then took him for a walk and his poops looked deplorable..total cowpies of mush. when he was on totw he had solid poops...but we have two bags of earthborn so we have to finish them

i then gave hin his antibiotic after the walk. i was hoping he'd eat more after the walk but he didnt.

i just don't know what is wrong with him..why won't he eat..why he has so many irritations, and now bad poop..im so frustrated.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> well today i tried to get winston to eat..and he didntnot this is food from alst night since he didnt eat much. i gave him a dog biscuit, and a spoon of yogurt over hi kibble sn he ate a few pieces.
> 
> i then took him for a walk and his poops looked deplorable..total cowpies of mush. when he was on totw he had solid poops...but we have two bags of earthborn so we have to finish them
> 
> ...


What part of the US do you live in RC? Remember, if it's hot where you are, that could have a lot to do with it. Great Pyranees have a ton of coat on them. When it gets hot here, Aspen starts to get irritations as well because he has a double coat. Weather can definitely be a contributing factor...especially in August.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> well today i tried to get winston to eat..and he didntnot this is food from alst night since he didnt eat much. i gave him a dog biscuit, and a spoon of yogurt over hi kibble sn he ate a few pieces.
> 
> i then took him for a walk and his poops looked deplorable..total cowpies of mush. when he was on totw he had solid poops...but we have two bags of earthborn so we have to finish them
> 
> ...


I do not claim to be a dog food expert nor do I play one on t.v. but I do know what I have learned in the past year since I switched my dogs over and started to really pay attention to what they ate and their poos.

Everything you describe sounds diet related. Maybe he's not eating it because he doesn't like it. My hoodlums, when they were puppies, would not eat the food I gave them unless I fed it to them as if it were a treat or scattered some on the floor like I had dropped it and they were getting in on something good. But for them to sit there and eat it? No, they didn't like it, they weren't going to eat the amount they needed to eat.

I switched their food.

You stated something about switching cold turkey...that could have a hand in it. 

Your dog may not like the food...that could have a hand in it.

Your dog is on anti-biotics and not getting enough food...that could have a hand in it.

Basically, this sounds totally food related. Switch the food.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> well today i tried to get winston to eat..and he didntnot this is food from alst night since he didnt eat much. i gave him a dog biscuit, and a spoon of yogurt over hi kibble sn he ate a few pieces.
> 
> i then took him for a walk and his poops looked deplorable..total cowpies of mush. when he was on totw he had solid poops...but we have two bags of earthborn so we have to finish them
> 
> ...


Most likely he won't eat because he's training you to put stuff on his kibble that he likes... HE DOESN'T LIKE HIS FOOD. If you ate something lets say... some steaks, and they made you sick to your stomach whenever you'd eat one... would you continue to eat it simply because you had 2 bags of them left? or would you can em and find something else that didn't make you sick? If the food isn't agreeing with your dog feed something else, simply because you have 2 bags left doesn't mean you should continue to feed it. generally if your dog a. doesn't like it or b. doesn't agree with them, the store will refund it. you can whine that he's not eating day in and day out but until you take action and change what you're doing with him he'll continue to vomit, he'll continue to have bad stools.

If you're giving your dog antibiotics on an empty stomach and right after a walk... you're doing it wrong. They should be given with a meal, and by meal i mean he actually eats, not nibbles a few little bites.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I know it's probably posted somewhere, but what kibble are you feeding?

Since Winston seems to possibly have some allergies maybe you should look into a limited ingredient kibble? Maybe California Natural? I also saw something about Wellness having a limited ingredient kibble out (not sure if it's decent or not). I would then add in some canned that compliments the kibble. Mix it well with the kibble so it coats it well. 

Just a thought.....good luck.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Annie has yawned twice in the last 5 minutes. Do you think I should worry?


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Tobi said:


> Most likely he won't eat because he's training you to put stuff on his kibble that he likes... HE DOESN'T LIKE HIS FOOD. If you ate something lets say... some steaks, and they made you sick to your stomach whenever you'd eat one... would you continue to eat it simply because you had 2 bags of them left? or would you can em and find something else that didn't make you sick? If the food isn't agreeing with your dog feed something else, simply because you have 2 bags left doesn't mean you should continue to feed it. generally if your dog a. doesn't like it or b. doesn't agree with them, the store will refund it. you can whine that he's not eating day in and day out but until you take action and change what you're doing with him he'll continue to vomit, he'll continue to have bad stools.
> 
> If you're giving your dog antibiotics on an empty stomach and right after a walk... you're doing it wrong. They should be given with a meal, and by meal i mean he actually eats, not nibbles a few little bites.


Seriously, I bet he is being picky because you let him.

1. Put some Frontline Plus on the dog already.

2. Toss antibiotic on top of kibble in bowl at mealtime. Easy peasy.

3. Stop wiggin about his poo. It'll go back to normal when he's off antibiotics. Really it will.
That said, make sure you aren't overfeeding him between kibble and all the friggin doctoring of food and biscuits, etc. you've been doing.
And really, do we expect to have pristine bm's every day? No! I don't get this endless unrealistic quest for that with our animals....


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

PuppyPaws said:


> Annie has yawned twice in the last 5 minutes. Do you think I should worry?


I would call the vet. I don't know if thats normal or not. She may need some antibiotics.

Damn, we naughty :biggrin:


----------

